# What is dx for history of ectopic pregnancy?



## loricoder (Oct 20, 2008)

What is dx for history of ectopic pregnancy?


----------



## Susan (Oct 20, 2008)

Unless you can find something more specific I could only find V13.69.  If the patient is currently pregnant then I would use V23.49.  

Hope that is helpful.


----------



## cbrinknet (May 1, 2013)

I don't agree with the V13.69 as that code is Personal history of (corrected) congenital malformations. Perhaps it was V13.29 that the prior person meant to give which is Personal history of genital system and obstetric disorder.

C. Brinkman, BS,CPC


----------



## jesse.chavez@dielp.com (Oct 10, 2014)

hello,
not to sure if this post is to late.. ran-into-it as i was web searching.
how bout 629.81 ...even tho its stating (ectopic) but you might just take that as a descriptive stating... you want to code as pt. continues to have loss of pregnancy.. so "recurrent preg. loss "wo" without current pregnancy"...

better late then never lol
jessec.
medical coder


----------



## greatbiller (Oct 11, 2014)

If the patient is currently pregnant, use V23.42.  If the patient is not pregnant, I would use history of other genital disorder.


----------



## rn4jewel (Sep 28, 2015)

*History of ectopic pregnancy*

V13.29 definitely


----------

